# Need the best 2.1 speakers, budget 7~8 k.



## scudmissile007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm upgrading my speaker set so suggest me the best 2.1 set within 8k, my usage is for medium gaming, music, movies.hows edifier c3..?.TIA


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 6, 2011)

Get Logitech Z623 - 7.5K


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 6, 2011)

^ thanks,Need more options & will try to get audition of those & decide which one to go for.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like I need to propogate my thread here. Here's my journey which ended at the Z623 and had a C3 somewhere along the path.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/145533-logitech-z623-unboxing.html

The last para has links to two other threads in which I posted the same query as yours. Skip the rest.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 7, 2011)

Edifier C3


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Get Logitech Z623 - 7.5K



Agree...outstanding product and vfm imo...


----------

